# Uninstall and Reinstall CM9 After Gapps Malfunction



## techblitz (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey there RootzWiki members,
I am running on of the CM9 nightlies on my HP Touchpad, and I've been having trouble with the official Maps app before and after updating to the nightlies. Previously, I couldn't update Google Maps on a non nightly, so after unsinstalling Maps and updating to a nightly, I saw an error along the lines of this:


> Incompatible with other applications using the same shared user id


I've tried to fix this, but there are still bits of the old map data that make impossible to reinstall Maps. Now, the best option is to uninstall CM9 by backing up all my apps, wiping all traces of it and reinstalling CM9. So, I humbly ask you RootzWiki: how do I go about uninstalling CM9 completely, correctly and the right way? Or, alternatively: is there a way to get Google Maps to work without doing a complete nuke of CM9? Thank you and cheers!


----------

